# Looking for Fufillment site that uses deconetwork to create a store.



## Cooglerj (Jun 30, 2014)

So I'm looking for a company with a wide range of options when it comes to shirts and hoodies and maybe stickers that uses the deconetwork and I can create my own white label store. Anybody have any ideas. I have found a couple but they do t have exactly what I need.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Where are you located? That will give people a better idea of if they should reply. Also, be very specific in what you want since you say you've found a few that weren't up to par, it will save everyone time. Good luck.


----------



## Cooglerj (Jun 30, 2014)

I need a company based in the US preferably and that has at least generic cotton tshirts and hoodies and stickers but stickers is just preferred as we'll.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

What type of printing are you looking for, specialty inks, jumbo prints or obscure locations? What specific brands/styles for the "generic cotton"? Our generic cotton shirt for screen printing is Gildan but for DTG it's Next Level. 
For stickers, do you mean custom, one off stickers that customers design or you'd have predesigned options.


----------



## Cooglerj (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm looking for dtg printing. As far as the cotton goes It doesn't really matter as long as it's good quality. The stickers would be predesigned by me. Also if you have a cotton shirt the is olive green for the military


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Cooglerj said:


> So I'm looking for a company with a wide range of options when it comes to shirts and hoodies and maybe stickers that uses the deconetwork and I can create my own white label store. Anybody have any ideas. I have found a couple but they do t have exactly what I need.


There is no good way to integrate with Deconetwork so you can basically use whatever fulfillment service you like. You will most likely need to manually enter your orders to a fulfillment service though because their API is very weak and doesn't allow for much for integrating at this time.


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

We actually just signed up with deco network. They said a lot of those problems were fixed. We have DTG, sublimation, screen printing, and stickers so once we have everyrhing up and live I will let you know about fufillment stores. It's the main reason we went with them so I was told we could make as many fulfillment stores as we wanted and even offer commission and have it paid monthly automatically. Let's hope that is all true.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

DecoNetwork is a great service, we use it. The above features are true, and we have some clients we print for and it works very well. Adding DecoNetwork's Designer to another website is definitely an option, it takes the knowledge of a skilled web designer, which is not me. We will be doing this in the next 6 months with a few of our stores. Right now we're already working 12+ hour days 7 days a week so it's not possible 

At this time, we aren't ready to be a fulfillment option with DTG as we're still having some consistency issues. But there are plenty of great printers that are. Check out the "Showcase" section and see if anyone would meet your needs.


----------



## teehood1234 (Jul 28, 2012)

i just found this company => Home - Print Phase

But i still have no review,.. it look great ..CMIIW


----------



## militree (Jan 25, 2013)

Get in touch with me, we have a Deconetwork affiliates setup ready to go.


----------

